# Thinking about buying my wife this Dehydrator for Christmass, any thought?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok so so far this year you guys have helped me start gardening, caning, and shooting, and you helped me pick out an emergency heater. Now Im thinking about buying my wife this dehydrator for Christmass. Do you have any thoughts on this one good or bad or another for around the same price range? Thanks
http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-America...TF8&qid=1350331568&sr=1-7&keywords=dehydrator


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Personally, I think a dehydrator is a great idea, but I hope it's not your only present to her. I don't know you or your wife, but moat women I know would probably be a little pissed off it that's the only gift they got. It's like buying them a new sweeper...lol.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, there's nothing that women like more than getting tools for Christmas. Maybe get her a nice blow torch while you're shopping. If you have kids, trust me, get them underwear and socks for they love those types of gifts as much as women love tools.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

As far as what to give her; you know your wife better than we do (hopefully). I know mine would not appreciate a dehydrator as a gift. She wants something "just for her" when a holiday rolls around, things like dehydrators, vacuums, etc. are all purchased as we need them. I like to give her gifts that make her friends and co-workers jealous. Because when I do I am the one who reaps the rewards. And note I did not say gifts that were expensive. Once I sent her flowers the day before, of and after our anniversary (totaled $75). I put on the card that I loved her too much to only send her flowers on our anniversary. She still brings it up to her girlfriends. 

As far as the dehydrator goes, looks pretty good to me. I have a different model but same brand, Nesco. I have had it for years and it still works as well as it did when it was new.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well guys my wife is the kind that would rather have an experience over a gift in the hand. So if I got her this dehydrater and a gift card to go out for dinner after a day of apple picking or something like that she would love it. I did find her wedding ring that has been lost for almost a year last week ( fell off her finger in our bedroom and got caught up in a stack of history mags and books on my side of the bed that at long last I got around to cleaning up),so I would be doing pretty well right now in her eyes but I did get that .38 last saturday.... She has said several times that she would like to start dehydrating so i thought this might be the time. But like I said along with a gift card too. You know come to think of it you guys just reminded me she wanted to start growing roses again. Hey thnaks.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

We women definitely have a lot of different tastes, don't we? No disrespect to Sentry (or his missus  ), but if my husband spent $75 on roses I would lament that those $75 weren't spent on something _practical_!  lol

I would love if my husband bought me something like a dehydrator. (I already have one, but I'm referring to that type of gift in general.) Excaliburs are great, but they are definitely pricey, so probably not a good pick for a first dehydrator. The American Harvest is good, and a good choice for getting one's feet wet (or dry, haha) with dehydrating - a good dehydrator, but not too expensive. Of course, I don't know your wife. But given that she's expressed an interest in dehydrating, I think your dehydrator in question is a good way to go.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a older American Harvest, ain't built exactly like that one there, but as fer brand I gotta say I've gotten many years a good service outa mine. Be afraid one a these days mines gonna poop out. She be makin some funny noises an I guess I can't blame it. Got no idear how many hours that thin has run.

As to it bein a gift fer yer wife. Got a dog?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I am one of those women that get tools every year, some that I didnt even ask for. If i remember correctly, he asked for them  I dont like gifts that are a waste of money. I got a Jack LaLanne juicer a few years back with 3 bags full of fruits and veggies from my daughter. The whole day between cookies and stuffing we had all kinds of veggie concoctions and had fun at the sametime. 
I have a Nesco. I dont dehydrate a lot but when I use it, I think it does a great job. I got mine for Christmas 3 yrs ago. Sounds like a good idea to me, love the gift card idea and make sure you get her something to dehydrate that day that is easy. Pineapples, apples, etc.
Did I say, I got a chainsaw a few years back?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Did I say, I got a chainsaw a few years back?


I'm trying to picture this at the home of every woman I know, and I mean every woman I know.

:teehee:

You certainly are a rare bird. A woman getting a chainsaw from her beloved is the stuff comedy writers dream of - oh the faces that would be made.

I must be moving in the wrong social circles. I applaud you.


----------



## Zombie_response_team (Oct 11, 2012)

we have one similar with the fan and the heater in the bottom and it is the cat's Meow. We used to have one with just a light bulb in it and it sure was slow. I think you are on the right track go for it :2thumb:
ZRT


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

My wife likes tools. She knows which ones are hers and which ones are mine, but she lets me use and take care of hers.LOL


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We have a nesco and a couple others, one which just has a heating element and uses natural air flow , it is nice and quiet but a bit slower, my wife likes practical useful gifts too,


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Biobacon,
I bit the bullet and bought this one in the spring. I have used it all summer. It came with 4 trays, and later on I ordered 4 more trays. It's a little pricer, but it has a digital temperature and time control. I love mine.

http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-FD-1020...=1350343645&sr=1-14&keywords=Nesco+Dehydrator


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Did I say, I got a chainsaw a few years back?


If the Rooster gave me a chainsaw for Christmas, I would be so happy I would be very good to him for a very long time.  A friend of mine gave his wife a little chainsaw for Christmas a few years ago, and I was kind of jealous. I'm shopping for one now, because the Rooster's is too heavy for me.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it's a wonderful idea! Take her out somewhere as well, alone, like a date night. Lovely idea!


We don't do gifts to each other anymore. We buy things for our home, just put in a Vermont castings wood stove. I love it! Before we do trips alone....Vegas, new Orleans, mountains retreats, etc. This year, we are staying home enjoying the new wood stove. . I love it! Opps, I've already said that. :laugh:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> No disrespect to Sentry (or his missus ), but if my husband spent $75 on roses I would lament that those $75 weren't spent on something practical!


Oh my wifes complains too. She says "That was very sweet but that $75 could have bought...(insert more practical item here)". Then I remind her that my spending money is my spending money and I could buy whatever I want to. Then she just smiles and thanks me again. I hand her every single penny of my paychecks and 100% of my overtime (she is our CFO). The only money I keep back is my annual longevity bonus and the money I make doing side jobs (usually off duty security work). That funds my prepping, gun & ammo habit and making sure my wife knows I adore her in every way.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Geeze, I read these posts and keep asking myself "Why are all the good ones taken".............

+
Back to the OP, IMO, Nesco has a very good design, great airflow, fast drying and little to no flavor swapping when different foods are stacked in the same load.

-
If you are planning to use the Nesco dehydrator heavily, it may not last as long as you may would like. My FD-1018 died about 6 months after I received it and again about 6 months later(last month). I used it heavily but for the amount of food I processed, I guess it did well.


If I wanted a new dehydrator for moderate use, I'd get the Nesco.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I got a older American Harvest, ain't built exactly like that one there, but as fer brand I gotta say I've gotten many years a good service outa mine.


We have the same one. Got it about 4 years ago. It has served us quite well and still seems to be going strong.



Bobbb said:


> You certainly are a rare bird. A woman getting a chainsaw from her beloved is the stuff comedy writers dream of - oh the faces that would be made.


Mine got a rifle last year.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I already told her Im getting HER an AR14 for her Bday next year. But thats her pick, she wants something like she had when she was in the army. Well truth be told she wants an M249 but well thats just never gona happen.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Did I just go off subject on my own post? LOL


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Hubby & I have a deal, he doesn't get me any household stuff that doesn't come with the added bonus of him being the sole, but frequent, user of it. I am a practical kind of gal though & do specifically ask for those type things from time to time. One of my favorite gifts is my mandolin slicer & his is a slap chopper. 

I have a Nesco American Harvest & kept that thing running steady for nearly a year & love it. The clean screens are a necessity. I love the jerky gun too.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> We women definitely have a lot of different tastes, don't we? No disrespect to Sentry (or his missus  ), but if my husband spent $75 on roses I would lament that those $75 weren't spent on something _practical_!  lol
> 
> I would love if my husband bought me something like a dehydrator. (I already have one, but I'm referring to that type of gift in general.) Excaliburs are great, but they are definitely pricey, so probably not a good pick for a first dehydrator. The American Harvest is good, and a good choice for getting one's feet wet (or dry, haha) with dehydrating - a good dehydrator, but not too expensive. Of course, I don't know your wife. But given that she's expressed an interest in dehydrating, I think your dehydrator in question is a good way to go.


Once again we are on the same track goshen..........I would not be happy with 75 bucks spent on flowers that would soon die, but my daughter on the other hand, that's her favorite gift......funny we're related! lol. I love practical gifts, not vaccuums though, but my own tool set is cool. I did get a new drill a few months ago so I could frame my artwork myself...I love gift cards more than anything though..........lol


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

biobacon said:


> Did I just go off subject on my own post? LOL


Just a short "Rabbit Trail".

Note: Dont give her something she can use against you! I would call it good with the Dehydrator! lol


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm glad you posted this because I've been looking at the same one to ask my husband for at Christmas along with a pressure canner. I have more fun with those than anything else. Our 3 yr old loves to vacuum seal with the sealer he got me for my birthday. I'm going to attempt canning my own baby food since I'm due with next little one the end of march.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Ok so so far this year you guys have helped me start gardening, caning, and shooting, and you helped me pick out an emergency heater. Now Im thinking about buying my wife this dehydrator for Christmass. Do you have any thoughts on this one good or bad or another for around the same price range? Thanks
> http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-American-FD-61-Snackmaster-Dehydrator/dp/B000CEM3WM/ref=sr_1_7?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1350331568&sr=1-7&keywords=dehydrator


I don't have any first-hand experience with them, but I have several friends that swear by Excalibur dehydrators.

As to whether or not that's a good gift, well, you know your wife. I can tell you that last Christmas was all kitchen stuff for me and I was thrilled (especially with the set of Shun knives). I've asked for a recurve crossbow (with scope) and a Berkey water filter for Christmas this year...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

well thats awsome, I got her a pink mossy oak jacket today and she was not to happy with it, but it is soft and she liked that. I got my son a recurve and mossy oak pants and jacket for his Bday in three weeks and didnt want her to feel left out but o well. I still think she will like the dehydrator however.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

biobacon said:


> well thats awsome, I got her a pink mossy oak jacket today and she was not to happy with it, but it is soft and she liked that. I got my son a recurve and mossy oak pants and jacket for his Bday in three weeks and didnt want her to feel left out but o well. I still think she will like the dehydrator however.


Ha ha take it back, I have to say that I do find mossy oak and even pink at that very ugly. Better off with brown or olive drab IMHO.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

It totally depends on your wife. Personally, I'd much rather have something practical than jewelry or flowers. I got a canner and some storage shelves for my birthday and I plan on asking DH for a dehydrator for Christmas.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I want a bow for Christmas. Sure hope Thumper reads this.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> I want a bow for Christmas. Sure hope Thumper reads this.


Mine last year was a Rossi youth combo rifle/shotgun  you and I think alike.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I would love to have a dehydrator. Last present I got from my husband was a dewalt cordless drill with extra bits. My grandfather use to say "never give a women a present that has a cord". I disagree. I love all my tools, cordless and corded. You have to know your wife first. Glad my husband knows what I want. I don't keep it secret though.


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

I...or should I say she, since it was a deal for women... walked into a ladies day out special at cabela's. It gave her employee pricing on her purchases that day. I almost got the ruger 10/22 breakdown I have had my eye on, but hey were sold out. So instead she talked me into the big commercial dehydrator they have.

If you plan on dehydrating a lot at a time. It is worth the extra cost in my opinion. Currently we have it full of bananas that were on sell. Just finished cleaning out the roasts in the freezer we wanted to get worked up from last year's side of beef. 30 lbs of jerky.... yumm. I am pretty sure it can handle a bushel of apples easily. 

It all depends on the quantity you plan to put through the machine. The small machines are nice and we used them for several years but it always seemed like we had stuff waiting in line.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

after reading your SHTF argument thread... Save that $ for a lawyer. :sssh:


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

The best present my husband ever gave me was a table saw. I wouldn't mind a new wood chipper, rototiller, or a chain saw either. I would much rather shop in a hardware store than a Macy's ...

I've had my American Harvester dehydrator for many years now. Never had a problem with it, and it works great.


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

biobacon said:


> Ok so so far this year you guys have helped me start gardening, caning, and shooting, and you helped me pick out an emergency heater. Now Im thinking about buying my wife this dehydrator for Christmass. Do you have any thoughts on this one good or bad or another for around the same price range? Thanks
> http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-America...TF8&qid=1350331568&sr=1-7&keywords=dehydrator


Can I ask something?
After we dehydrate the item do we vacuum seal it for long term? I want either a dehydrator or a vacuum sealer? Which would be a better investment if you could only get one, in regards to prepping? I want one of them for Christmas would like opinions on which would be a better choice? 
Thanks


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

mrsliberty said:


> Can I ask something?
> After we dehydrate the item do we vacuum seal it for long term? I want either a dehydrator or a vacuum sealer? Which would be a better investment if you could only get one, in regards to prepping? I want one of them for Christmas would like opinions on which would be a better choice?
> Thanks


Hey msliberty, we got a thread over in Food .... We talk about dehydrating.

I would go for dehydrator. You can always dry can items in the oven to get them sealed. Or use Mylar bags


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

biobacon said:


> Ok so so far this year you guys have helped me start gardening, caning, and shooting, and you helped me pick out an emergency heater. Now Im thinking about buying my wife this dehydrator for Christmass. Do you have any thoughts on this one good or bad or another for around the same price range? Thanks
> http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-America...TF8&qid=1350331568&sr=1-7&keywords=dehydrator


 I'm a woman and I'd love a gift like that.A nice card and another type of gift even less expensive and more personal would be nice to go with the dehydrator.:beercheer:


----------

